# Do you think Verde's should release larger cubes



## TheRubiksGod (Feb 3, 2011)

What do you think?


----------



## riffz (Feb 3, 2011)

There has already been tons of discussion on this in the Hardware section of the forum.


----------



## Juju (Feb 3, 2011)

Really? Quit acting like such a gigantic douche. Seriously. This thread didn't need to be created. Your whinging on the "When will the V2, V4 etc come out" thread has been nothing short of epic. Keep it to yourself from now on please.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 3, 2011)

just stop making threads
please


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Feb 3, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> just stop making threads
> please


 
Who are you to decide whether i should stop making threads

they contribute to the community (My recent ones)


Just because my name is TheRubiksGod does not mean i should get bashed around 


All who voted on hating me are ignorant selfish people who think things i cannot imagine. 

If you voted on hating me, realize that that you are not contributing anything to this thread, That is why i put it there to see how may ignorant people are members to this site


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 3, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> just stop making threads
> please


 ~sigh~
I hate being overly mean, but I think that this is quite appropriate.
You've no say in the matter, nor do any of us.
You also have no bearing on what you believe. You just say "WE WANT." That gets old rather quickly, as do most of your ideas.

Again, I usually try to refrain from stuff like this, but if you could please limit the amount of poorly-researched (thought, illustrated, etc) material you output, that would be highly appreciated.

-statue


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Feb 3, 2011)

Is i don't care being overly mean. No it is appropiate 

I do have say in the manner, his promise has been quite too long. 

I do have bearing on what i believe, prove it! My ideas are bashed upon because of my name!

My material is thought out, illustrated and heavily researched. you should ask before you post.

amostay2004avgdiElectricDoodiehkne95MichaelP.riffzStachuK1992uberCuber 

shame on you for your ignorance


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 3, 2011)

I personally cant understand why someone would want larger cubes. There's no difference than the 6x6x6 or 7x7x7, just more centers and edges. In fact, I don't even have a 6x6x6 or a 7x7x7 and wouldn't buy one if I could get them for $10. I dont see the point.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 3, 2011)

TheRubiksGod said:


> My ideas are bashed upon because of my name!


Ah, playing the victime, I see.






TheRubiksGod said:


> My material is thought out, illustrated and heavily researched.


I've seen your threads and posts.
If you call those "thought out" and "heavily researched," I'm scared what kind of failure you'll come across as an adult.





TheRubiksGod said:


> amostay2004avgdiElectricDoodiehkne95MichaelP.riffzStachuK1992uberCuber
> 
> shame on you for your ignorance


I loled.
Throwing words around, as if you knew what they meant.


----------



## flan (Feb 3, 2011)

I hate to be overly mean but .....GTFO! all your threads are stupid, we get annoyed with you not because of your name. You write hidden messages in white saying '****ing douches in this site, how stupid can this mother ****ing world get "IM A TROLL" ******** there all troll. and they would NEVER find this secret message cause Im awesome MWAHAHAHAHAHA'. You defied the sig spoiler ban and you claimed to quit, made a whole tread about it and came back.


----------



## izovire (Feb 3, 2011)

The poll has too many categories. I could have chosen a few, so I just chose the last one because I wasn't sure how I should vote. 

anyway, let's just let V-cubes run their business the way they want to... and hopefully, with enough voice from the community, they're pushed to do something.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 3, 2011)

You know what I hate? Ignorant people who misuse the word ignorant.

I don't think your threads are stupid, per say, we have had stupider. But it seems like you just want to make a topic for people to talk about.

On that point, I think they should, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## FoxWolf (Feb 3, 2011)

Exactly, I am not arrogant nor ignorant for choosing the last option. If you are going to give such a childish option in a poll expect it to get top resuls; this is the internet.

Besides that, I think they should release larger cubes, but all in good time.


----------



## riffz (Feb 3, 2011)

I voted the way I did because you were asking for it by making it a poll option. I don't actually hate you, but I am starting to find your posts annoying.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't care what VCubes do. There's nothing I can gain from them now.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 3, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I don't care what VCubes do. There's nothing I can gain from them now.


 
What do you mean?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 3, 2011)

i accidently a meanie


----------



## Dene (Feb 3, 2011)

This is perhaps the greatest thread that has been around in a long time. Full of hating, and I didn't even start it


----------



## Specs112 (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Kirjava (Feb 3, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> What do you mean?


 
That their cubes suck and I don't care for >4.


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Feb 3, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> i accidently a meanie


 
It is not your fault. you were trying to give me advice. i was being a meanie for not listening 

(I like the beatle quote)


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 3, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> That their cubes suck and I don't care for >4.


 
That's just because you hate TheRubiksGod


----------



## PowerCuber (Feb 3, 2011)

I lol'd at the results.
Dude, pretty much everyone wants them released. Even if someone isn't planning on buying them they still want them released just incase.


----------



## emolover (Feb 3, 2011)

PowerCuber said:


> I lol'd at the results.
> Dude, pretty much everyone wants them released. Even if someone isn't planning on buying them they still want them released just incase.


 
Not everyone wants them released. Some people just dont care about anything but 3x3 and 2x2.


----------



## Matt (Feb 3, 2011)

Why is it that every time I read your posts I read it in the voice of an annoying 11-year old? The way you post just screams immaturity. You neither know the prices of the unreleased cubes, NOR the quality, NOR if they will be competition legal. Why did you even put these options in a poll that you shouldn't have even created? This thread isn't unique, this topic has been tirelessly discussed before. A poll with 9 or so options won't result in any helpful advice or information; it's a waste of a thread. (And it's VERDES not VERDE'S...learn how to use an apostrophe)


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 3, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> That's just because you hate TheRubiksGod


 
no he is definitely telling the truth


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 3, 2011)

lolpoll


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Feb 4, 2011)

TheRubiksGod said:


> My material is thought out, illustrated and heavily researched.



If people have to ask why you're still making threads, then your material isn't well thought out. The topic has already been discussed in detail in many different threads recently. 



TheRubiksGod said:


> My ideas are bashed upon because of my name!


 
I didn't see one person actually bash you. People are telling you that your threads are pretty much just pointless and repetitive. That happens to be true. Also, don't call people that are more informed than you about a subject ignorant. It

Edit: It seems like you don't have any original ideas. Maybe when you think of one, people will be less likely to get upset at seeing threads with your name on them.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 4, 2011)

And all of you who does not contribute, but do complain about others, that at least try...


----------



## TimMc (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes, they should produce larger cubes if *and only if* there's a significant demand for them to justify a production run.

I honestly don't believe that there are enough _competitors_ that would commit to purchasing larger cubes to justify the cost of a production run though. There's a mere 530 competitors that have competed in 7x7, compared to 11857 competitors that have competed in 3x3. Now consider that fact that over 350 million Rubik's Cubes have been sold, and add KOs/copies to that list.

There are other distribution channels to consider beside competitions. We do have a little bit of influence in that the use of such cubes in competitions provides free promotion, especially if there's media coverage. But if they're not being stocked in every toy store across the country then it's unlikely that someone will purchase it as a gift.

If you just simply want an 8x8 or 9x9 then you can make one yourself for a few thousand dollars.

If you want to compete with an 8x8 or 9x9 then consider the impact it will have on organisers. Similar discussions were had with 6x6 and 7x7 but it's painfully clear as to how many people practice 7x7 and are fast in competition. Such a low number would not justify a production run.

You could possibly take it one step further, contact Verdes, try to come up with a licensing agreement, and manufacturer some 8x8 and 9x9's yourself while paying Verdes a small portion if you honestly believe there's a significant demand for these puzzles. In all likelihood you'll be out a few thousand dollars while attempting this to say the least. So why would you wish this upon somebody else?

This thread was constructed with the view that you believed people hate you. I'd recommend just setting that aside, avoid conflict, and spend more time constructing your questions so that it's easier for others to give a concise answer. People will stop flaming/trolling you if you do the same and treat others with respect. And even if they don't, not responding to their post directly will make it easier for moderators to clean up the forum.

Tim.


----------



## Godmil (Feb 10, 2011)

My problem with this thread is that the question in the Title is completely different to the question in the poll. There is a good chance nobody would bother reading the poll header, so the Yes/No answers really have to be disregarded.


----------



## The Puzzler (Feb 10, 2011)

7x7 is big enough, but Vcubes is so far behind the rest of the competition in smaller cubes.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 10, 2011)

Who's Verde's?


----------



## TK 421 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hmmm, it depends. I'd like to say i won't solve it. but, yeah, they would look cool 

The only thing about it that i would complain (if i buy it) is that modding is going to be really difficult

lol @ title: Verde's


----------



## TimMc (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes said:


> Who's Verde's?


 
Verdes Innovations S.A.

They're the reason why we have 6x6 and 7x7 events.

Tim.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 10, 2011)

Just why...


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 10, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Verdes Innovations S.A.
> 
> They're the reason why we have 6x6 and 7x7 events.
> 
> Tim.


 
He actually competed in 6x6 and 7x7 events. take some /sarcasm
He was asking about verde's, not verdes


----------



## TimMc (Feb 11, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> He actually competed in 6x6 and 7x7 events. take some /sarcasm
> He was asking about verde's, not verdes



Apologies for not noticing that they'd competed in 6x6 and 7x7 but if someone can't take the context of the question into consideration and infer that they're talking about Verdes Innovations S.A. then they shouldn't reply.

In any case, it'd be more effective to simply address the OP and openly question the ambiguity.

For example:



TheRubiksGod said:


> Do you think *Verde's* should release larger cubes


 
Are you referring to Verdes Innovations S.A.?

... instead of "_Who's verde's?_", "_What do you mean by *larger cubes*? Like, giant Tony Fisher 2x2 large?_" ... herp derp

kthnx,
Tim.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes to the thread title, no to the poll.


----------



## crystallee (Feb 12, 2011)

There has already been tons of discussion on this in the section


----------



## hic2482w (Feb 13, 2011)

Seriously. Just stop this. Its only been discussed over 9000 times in these forums, and i might have voted something else, but for your extra kick at Feliks' WR being faked...I voted the last option. Get out please.

edit: thank the rubik's god he's banned.


----------

